# Rechenaufgabe/Logisches Denken



## wowfighter (23. Juli 2012)

Hey Community,

ich verstehe die Welt nicht mehr  Und zwar handelt es sich um diese Aufgabe die mir jemand gesagt hat und ich komme nicht hinter die Fehlerquelle..

3 Freunde kaufen eine Uhr für 30 Euro.Sie Teilen es untereinander auf also jeder 10 Euro.Nun sagt der Verkäufer die Uhr kostet 25 Euro ihr habt 5 Euro zuviel bezahlt.
Wir regeln es so das ich ich (Verkäufer) 2 Euro behalte und ihr 3 Euro zurück bekommt. Die Freunde Stimmen zu. Die 3 Euro werden wieder durch 3 geteilt wegen den 3 Freunden also kriegt jeder von den Freunden 1 Euro zurück.

Jetzt zur Aufgabe: 
Jeder bezahlte also nurnoch 9 Euro von den Freunden
SOOOOOOO
3*9 ist 27+2 Euro von dem Verkäufer sind es 29 Euro, aber wo verdammt ist der 1 Euro um auf die 30 Euro zu kommen?? Ich komme nicht dahinetr hahah.

Helft mir !!! 

mfg wowfighter


----------



## Magogan (23. Juli 2012)

Sie haben 27 bezahlt. 27+3=30 ... 27-2=25 ... Passt doch alles Oo


----------



## Aun (23. Juli 2012)

don´t feed the math trolls

mal abgesehen davon, das die frage total dämlich gestellt wurde.


----------



## wowfighter (23. Juli 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Sie haben 27 bezahlt. 27+3=30 ... 27-2=25 ... Passt doch alles Oo



Warum 27+3?

Die 3 Euro die, die Freunde zurück bekommen sind doch schon in den 27 Euro enthalten :O ich bin verwirrt 

Von den früheren 30 Euro fehlt 1 Euro.


----------



## ego1899 (23. Juli 2012)

Die Fragestellung is aber auch ein bissel dämlich. Sie kaufen eine Uhr für 30 Euro...

Ooohh nein wartet, jetzt sie kostet doch nur 25...

Wer denkt sich sowas aus?


----------



## Aun (23. Juli 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Wer denkt sich sowas aus?


der fragesteller, der dachte er kriegt ne geile matheausgabe vom englischen ins deutsche


----------



## ego1899 (23. Juli 2012)

Du rechnest das was sie normal bezahlt haben durch 3

25/3 = 8,333333333333333

dazu dann der 1&#8364; den jeder zurückbekommen hat

9,333333333333333

das mal 3

9,333333333333333 x 3 = 28

Und die 2&#8364; die fehlen hat der Händler

Dein Ansatz war falsch, da du ja nicht mit dem rechnen musst was sie kosten würde, sondern mit dem was sie tatsächlich bezahlen. Und das sind 25&#8364; und nicht 30&#8364;.


----------



## Aun (23. Juli 2012)

ergo= der türkenhändler gewinnt.... manmanman seit ihr verweichlichte typen


----------



## ego1899 (23. Juli 2012)

Naja er hätte den Preis auch bei 30 lassen können...
Die 2 Euro gewinn tut er bestimmt nich versteuern der Halunke


----------



## Aun (23. Juli 2012)

mit basarhändlern wird sowieso net gefeilscht


----------



## Konov (23. Juli 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> ergo= der *türkenhändler *gewinnt.... manmanman seit ihr verweichlichte typen



Vielleicht solltest du mal deinen "Ton" etwas überdenken


----------



## ego1899 (23. Juli 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Vielleicht solltest du mal deinen "Ton" etwas überdenken



Genau, wowfighter gehört ja nich zu den verweichlichten, er hat sie ha über´s Ohr gehauen...


----------



## wowfighter (24. Juli 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Genau, wowfighter gehört ja nich zu den verweichlichten, er hat sie ha über´s Ohr gehauen...



made my day hahaha 

Und jetzt verstehe ich die Aufgabe auch^^


----------



## xynlovesit (24. Juli 2012)

Hab auch eine Matheaufgabe: ein 13-jähriger Junge mit blonden Haaren kauft sich einen roten Luftballon in der Hauptstadt von Finnland an dem Tag, bei dem es richtig geschüttet hat und das Fahrrad hat er bei seinem Freund vergessen und hat die Kaffemaschine angelassen. Wie viele Kaugummis hat er nun einstecken?


----------



## ego1899 (24. Juli 2012)

Null. Ein 13-jähriger der so aufgedreht ist von dem vielen Kaffee das er die Maschine anlässt und sein Fahrrad vergisst, verliert auch bestimmt auch seine Kaugummis...


----------



## Doofkatze (24. Juli 2012)

Die 3 Freunde haben 27 Euro gezahlt, davon gehen 25 Euro in die Kasse und 2 Euro ins Säckel des Kassierers, der dafür seinen Job verliert, da er 27 Euro für etwas kassiert, was nur 25 Euro kostet.

Die Rückrechnung geschieht nicht von 27 auf 30 Euro, was auch nach meinen bescheidenen mathematischen Kenntnissen 3 Euro ergibt, sondern auf 25 Euro, dem Wert, der tatsächlich bezahlt wurde. Diese Differenz wiederum beträgt 2 Euro, also den Diebstahlwert des Kassierers.


----------



## Fauzi (25. Juli 2012)

Da sieht man mal wieder wie bekloppt Mathe ist.
Vorallem die Aufgabenstellung.
Welche bescheuerte Kumpanengruppe würde dem Verkäufer 2 Euro schenken? o.O


----------



## ego1899 (25. Juli 2012)

Naja die Aufgabe hat ja weniger mit Mathe, als mit logischem Denken zu tun. Das findeste auf jeden Fall nich in irgendeiner Mathe-Klausur...

In Frankfurt würden sie ihn wahrscheinlich ausrauben... In Honkong würden sie ihm wahrscheinlich 12 dieser Uhren für 25 Euro abkaufen.
Demnach würde ich jetzt mal tippen das dieses Szenario in Köln abläuft z.B...


----------



## Aun (25. Juli 2012)

made my day. haha oh man ich kann nich mehr


----------

